# Smalltalk auf Geschäftsessen?



## marion9394 (7. September 2009)

Huhu Ihr!

Da ich am Freitag einen recht wichtigen Geschäftstermin habe und ich die jüngste und rang-unwichtigste bin wollte ich mal fragen was ich denn da so an Smalltalk von mir lassen kann... Kennt sich jemand mit so Bla Bla aus? Kann dem Schlippsträger gegenüber ja nix von meinem Hitcap erzählen ;D

Habt Ihr Tipps was man da so anziehn kann und wie man sich so gibt? War auf sowas noch nie und hab voll den Graus! Bin da dann ja voll verkleidet und whaaaahaa *angst* mag meinem cheff zuliebe halt gerne mit 

LG Marion


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. September 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Bin da dann ja voll verkleidet und whaaaahaa *angst* mag meinem cheff zuliebe halt gerne mit
> 
> LG Marion


mit verkleidet auch deine art gemeint? denn die sollte natürlich und nicht verklemmt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (7. September 2009)

ja beides leider ;D ... mich sieht man ja nur in schwarzen klamotten und dann noch der tätowierte arm... hm denke wenn ich da so hingehe - auch als grafiker wo das ja nicht sooo schlimm ist - wird man doch sehr doof angeguckt? mir ist das sehr unwohl das der rest so 20 jahre alter ist...

vorallem wenn mir da ein speeddating ähnliches kennenlernen bevorsteht -.- was red ich mit denen blos? so juppis hab ich ja gestrichen dick!;D


----------



## Cørradø (7. September 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Kann dem Schlippsträger gegenüber ja nix von meinem Hitcap erzählen ;D





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na, du wirst doch noch andere Hobbys haben?
Golf, Segeln, Tauchen, Bergsteigen... wenigstens Tennis...

Meist wird ja doch nur übern Job geredet, über die länge der Yacht des Chefs, Goldpreis, Staatsanleihen, neues Auto, über den vergangenen Urlaub (den besten aller Zeiten) und den kommenden (das exklusivste Ziel natürlich, was schon seit Dezember ausgebucht war aber man dank Beziehungen (das a und o! und immer dabei wissend zwinkern oder wissend und genüsslich lächeln) noch nen bungalow oder wasweissich bekommen hat).
_edit:_Oper, Theater, Abzug der BW aus Afghanistan ^^

Als weibliches Wesen musst du eh nur immer adrett lächeln und brav ja und danke sagen. 

S gute ist, wenn du dich schlecht benimmst oder falsch anziehst (bauchfrei, ausschnitt bis zum bauchnabel, armfrei ohne tuch oder schal, nasenring, zuviel minderwertiges bling bling ...) oder die anderen nicht auf deine tattoos stehen, musst du danach eh nie mehr mitgehn. Du kannst also nur gewinnen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (7. September 2009)

Als Anhängsel hält man sich zu 70% im Hintergrund, die restlichen 30% sind gezielter Smalltalk. 

Die Kunst ist einfach dem gegenüber zuzuhören. Erzählt er was von seinen Kindern, kannst du z.B. nachfragen wie alt sie sind, je nach alter der Kinder kannste dann weiter fragen: Sind es eher Kleinkinder, kannst du interesse daran heucheln und sagen du magst kleine Kinder und fragst einfach freundlich ob er vielleicht ein Foto dabei hat. Sind sie älter fragst du was sie Beruflich machen.

Oft kommt man bei so einem Essen so oder so früher oder später zum smalltalk, i.d.r kannste sagen, je höher der alkoholpegel, desto unwichtiger die Themen.
Ab einem gewissen Punkt redet man eh nicht mehr über das Geschäft. Dabei solltest du aber blos die Finger davon lassen, dass wäre für dich ein no-go, ausser der Gastgeber bietet dir explizit etwas an, und dann auch eher in Maßen statt in Massen.

Wichtig wäre natürlich auch noch die Landesherkunft des Clienten.

Was das Optische angeht: Als Frau solltest du nicht gerade mit weitem Ausschnitt dort auftauchen. Da würd eher gelten: weniger ist mehr, bzw mehr stoff als nackte Haut zeigen. Wenn du hast ne schicke Bluse mit passendem Jacket und ne neutrale Stoffhose (Also nichts mit Hello Kitty, totenköpfen etc.)
Etwas mit Streifen wär z.B. nicht schlecht. Kommt natürlich auch auf das Wetter drauf an. Es sollte nur nicht zu sehr "business" sein, aber auch nicht zu locker.

Edit: Achja, NIEMALS den gegenüber unterbrechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Düstermond (8. September 2009)

Also ich empfehle dir einfach "Zuhören und Zustimmen". Wenn du wirklich quasi nur die "Kaffeefrau" bist, dann hast du in den Augen der anderen, Ranghöheren, Menschen keine eigenen Meinung zu haben, es sei denn, sie entspricht der Meinung allen anwesenden. Sag so wenig wie möglich, lass die "Bosse" reden, höre ihnen zu und tu als ob es dich alles brennend interessiert.


----------



## Tikume (8. September 2009)

Ich denke die Themen kommen da von alleine, bestenfalls würde ich dir einen Blick in die Zeitung empfehlen (falls Du das nicht eh schon tust), so dass Du halbwegs die Nachrichten intus hast.

Zur Not zieh was mit tiefem Ausschnitt an, dann finden die Herren eh alles super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (8. September 2009)

Wenn dich dein Chef dahin mitnimmt, würde ich den mal zuallererst fragen um was es denn eigentlich geht. Da es ein Geschäftsessen ist, wird es wohl um eine Auftragsvergabe gehen oder so was ähnliches. Also mach dich zuallererst mal schlau, was Sache ist und wie du in deiner Position etwas zum Gelingen des ganzen beitragen kannst. Falls die Sprache darauf kommt solltest du (wenn du gefragt wirst!) etwas in der Art „ja ich denke, dass wir das hinkriegen das könnte man so und so machen.“ „das haben wir schon oft gemacht“ oder so ähnlich.
Niemals das Gespräch an sich reißen und vor allem sehr genau aufpassen, ob man den anderen langweilt. Die Kunst ist hier einfach den schmalen Grat zwischen langweiliger grauer Maus und Labertasche zu finden.
Sollte das Gespräch wider Erwarten komplett einschlafen, kannst du immer noch über das Essen reden.

Edit: das mit dem tiefen Ausschnitt würde ich bleiben lassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (8. September 2009)

He danke für die Tipps! Das mit Zeitung klingt schon mal gut...

Hier das Offizielle Programm: Klingt zwar locker aber die Leute die da auflauen haben es schon in sich: nur geschäftsfüher und co... natürlich alle leute die wir für uns als kunde gewinnen möchten, cheff plant gerade von einem copyshop auf agentur umzustellen - von dem her recht wichtig für uns



> 18:00 Uhr geht's los! Hier wird genet(t)workt, diskutiert, präsentiert, gelacht, gut gegessen und getrunken.
> 
> Nach einer Warm-up Phase mit Small- und Bigtalk wird es eine kurzweilige "Speed-Dating"-Vorstellungsrunde ohne Zwang geben, danach wird gemeinsam gespeist. Anschliessend geben wir einem bis max. zwei Mitgliedern aus der Gruppe die Möglichkeit Ihr Business kompakt zu präsentieren, allerdings pur, d.h. ohne Präsentationshilfsmittel wie Beamer oder Flipchart. Interessenten melden sich bitte bei Rosmarie Kleimann. Außerdem haben wir ein besonderes unterhaltsames Kick-off-Schmankerl für diesen Abend vorbereitet. Lassen Sie sich überraschen!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## LordofDemons (8. September 2009)

jo marion das könnte interessant werden,

ganz wichtig setz dich mit deinem chef zusammen und frag ihn wie er die geschäftsidee präsentieren will und wie du das unternehmen präsentieren sollst (ich geh jetzt davon aus das ihr die idee gemeinsam präsentiert)

in der smalltalkrunde die aktuellen nachrichten (wichtige themen sidn immer noch wirtschaftskrise, arbeitsmarkt, luftangriffe der BW, Opel auch gerne, und natürlich branchenbedingte news wie neuentwicklungen und so weiter)

Wichtig halt dich mit deinen aussagen zurück (zurückrudern zu müssen und das möglichst geschickt und wortgewandt ist nicht einfach also lieber keine festen aussagen treffen)

naja so funktionierts auf großen messemeetings recht gut aber ich bin keine frau (man glaubt es kaum aber der geschlechtsunterschied macht hier echt noma brutal was aus :/ )

edit: umformulierung: mach dich mit der geschäftsidee vertraut und mit der gewünschten entwicklkung das sich deine aussagen und die deines chefs decken!
edit2: das handy ist dein feind machs aus die anderen dürfen aber du nicht!


----------



## marion9394 (8. September 2009)

ich hoff echt das die nix mit hobbies fragen:

zocken...

zocken ... auf andern konsolen


wandern... vom geschäft zum kaffeehaus, von kaufhaus a zu kaufhaus b

lesen... klingt gut ... nur nicht die bücher die ich les *mord-&-totschlag*

kampfsport? ... hm mein trainer is verliebt und hat keine zeit mehr

ich bin ja auch nur dort weil mich der geschäftsführer der das treffen gibt persönlich "mit"eingeladen hat - ich habe denen für das treffen was gestaltet (den bierdeckel) und weil die so begeistert wahren sollte ich da mit


----------



## LordofDemons (8. September 2009)

bei den hobbys weich ich gern bissl ab

ausgedehnte spaziergänge

du liest agatha christie (inhaltszusammenfassungen gibt dir google) is wirklcih n guter krimi :>

du amchst kampfsport (guuuut das zeigt das du durchsetzungsvermögen haben könntest könnte aber auch die älteren herren einschüchtern isn 2schneidiges schwert aber mit schwertern kennst du dich ja aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

das sind so 3 meiner favouriten

btw: marion welchen kampfsport machst du?
wobei cih immer mehr davon abweiche und zur wahrheit übergehe (was aber auch gern mal probleme bereitet hat: Hallo Herr H. und was für einen Musikgeschmack bevorzugen sie so?
- Deathcore! - Oo *geht geschockt weg* (aber brahms und mozart wollten se ja nicht glauben :/ säue )

edit: wenn dir was runterfällt nicht zu boden springen und selber aufheben in den meisten fällen wirds dir aufgehoben!


----------



## LordofDemons (8. September 2009)

ach nachdem ich so viel schrott geschrieben hab einfach noch n schlusswort

bleib natürlich aber beschönige bestimmte stellen die wahrheit ist weiß gott nicht die beste wahl in manchen situationen.


----------



## sympathisant (8. September 2009)

ihr gebt das treffen und die anderen präsentieren? dann ist es einfach .. sie wollen gefallen, sie werden euch unterhalten ...


----------



## Scrätcher (8. September 2009)

Spiel einfach das "Anhängsel"

Das nette Mädchen was als Begleitung dabei ist, die symphatisch ist.

Kleiderordnung: elegant aber nicht so übertrieben, dass es billig wirkt.

Gespräche: Small talk!

Wie bei Kundengesprächen würde ich Themen wie Politik vermeiden, sonst rennt man schnell in ein Fettnäpfchen....

Laß doch die Herren das Gespräch "führen" sie werden schon um deine Aufmerksamkeit "buhlen"!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowneuling (8. September 2009)

Gerade weil du nach deinen Worten die jüngste und "Rang-unwichtigste" bist, hast du nicht viel zu befürchten. In erster Linie solltest du einfach nur nett und aufmerksam sein. Versuche natürlich das Gesprächsniveau ein wenig deinem Gegenüber anzupassen. Soll natürlich nicht bedeuten, dass du geschwollen reden sollst oder gar mit Fremdwörtern um dich werfen, deren Bedeutung du dann u.U. nichtmal genau kennst. Aber du bist dort numal auf einer Firmenveranstaltung und redest mit wichtigen Geschäftsführern und nicht in deinem Laden mit Oma Erna.

Auch solltest du nicht zwangsweise versuchen witzig zu sein. Klar erhellt es die Stimmung und lässt es etwas ungezwungener werden. Aber wirklich professionell ist es nicht und du empfiehlst dich ebenso wie mit einem aufreizendem Outfit nicht für höhere Aufgaben. Bei dem "Speeddating" solltest du das Gespräch versuchen weitesgehend geschäftlich zu halten. Erzähle wie lange du in deinem Laden schon arbeitest, was für Erfahrungen du erhalten hast, von lustigen Erreignissen mit Kunden, wie du die neue Software findest, etc. pp. Sehr gutes Thema wäre evtl. dein designter Bierdeckel. Erzähle wie genau du ihn erstellt hast. Warum du ihn so desgint hast wie du ihn designt hast.
Sicherlich kannst du auch etwas privates erzählen. Aber das sollte sich auf Dinge wie "Wo kommst du  her?","Wo/wie war dein letzter Urlaub", etc. begrenzen. Also eher Oberflächligkeiten. Ob du einen Freund hast, WoW spielst oder abends oft weggehst dürfte da keinen interessieren.

Um es auf einen Nenner zu bringen: Sei du selbst, nett und aufmerksam. Vorteilhaft auch noch wie Tikume bereits sagte, einige Tageserreignisse aufgreifen. Vielleicht sogar etwas über euren Kunden informieren.

Berichte auf jedenfall mal wie es lief. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (8. September 2009)

An deiner Stelle würd ich zu Hause bleiben.


----------



## sympathisant (8. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Spiel einfach das "Anhängsel"
> 
> Das nette Mädchen was als Begleitung dabei ist, die symphatisch ist.
> 
> ...



würd ich nicht. dann wirst du immer das (austauschbare) anhängsel bleiben. versuch in positiver erinnerung zu bleiben und dass nicht nur als "die gutaussehende blonde".


----------



## Scrätcher (8. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> würd ich nicht. dann wirst du immer das (austauschbare) anhängsel bleiben. versuch in positiver erinnerung zu bleiben und dass nicht nur als "die gutaussehende blonde".



Und wie würdest du das bei dem ersten Treffen an ihrer Stelle machen? oO

Dem Chef die Show stehlen oder als Sekräterin auf den Tisch hauen und sagen was ihre Vorstellungen zur Zusammenarbeit sind? *g*

Erstes Treffen: Zurückhaltend, freundlich bleiben und erstmal auskundschaften, mit was für Menschen man es zu tun hat. 

Ihr Rang läßt es nicht gerade zu sich zu profilieren, das könnte (in meinen Augen) eher unangenehm auffallen....


----------



## Manowar (8. September 2009)

Ich stell mir gerade vor,wie sie vor dem Thread hier sitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Oh!Das werde ich bestimmt machen!" 
"Jetzt sagt der doch wieder nein" 
"Ach Mist,das kann ich ja garnicht sooo toll"
"Ah ok,der sagt eh,dass ich das nicht machen soll"

Sei du selbst und entscheide Situationsbedingt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (8. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Und wie würdest du das bei dem ersten Treffen an ihrer Stelle machen? oO
> 
> Dem Chef die Show stehlen oder als Sekräterin auf den Tisch hauen und sagen was ihre Vorstellungen zur Zusammenarbeit sind? *g*
> 
> ...



nicht strippen. nicht unbedingt mit tiefen ausschnitt.

anfangs: Zurückhaltend, freundlich bleiben und erstmal auskundschaften, mit was für Menschen man es zu tun hat. 

wenn man angesprochen wird: eigene vorstellungen äussern, begründen und fundierte aussagen treffen .. 

wenn fehler im gespräch auftreten: höflich drauf hinweisen und nicht stillhalten.

wenns sich anbietet: ins gespräch mit eigenen vorstellungen einbringen.


aber wie schon geschrieben: die anderen müssen hier wohl erstmal was bringen. und deren geschäftsmodelle und verkaufsangebote bieten doch immer gesprächsstoff für später ..


----------



## Scrätcher (8. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> 1. nicht strippen. nicht unbedingt mit tiefen ausschnitt.
> 
> 2. anfangs: Zurückhaltend, freundlich bleiben und erstmal auskundschaften, mit was für Menschen man es zu tun hat.
> 
> ...



1. /sign macht man auch nicht vor ner ganzen Gesellschaft! XD

2. /sign

3. /sign wobeidie Betonung auf: Wenn man angesprochen wird, liegt

4. jetzt komm ich ins trudeln, was für Fehler? Da muß man schon aufpassen

5. Thema? smalltalk? /sign, zukünftige Geschäftsbeziehungen? uff! Das kann ganz schnell ins Auge gehen, ausser der Chef erwartet es.....


----------



## sympathisant (8. September 2009)

offensichtliche fehler. an den haaren herbeigezogen: letztes zusammenarbeit mit der firma wird falsch dargestellt. da würd ich schon was sagen. zeigt, dass man informiert ist, dem gespräch folgt und sich nicht unterbuttern lässt.

smalltalk: nicht zukünftige geschäftsbeziehungen. aber wenn n projekt vorgestellt wurde, seine meinung dazu äussern. nachfragen wieso so und nicht anders, vielleicht schon sagen was einem nicht gefallen hat und was man hätte besser machen können, dabei aber betonen, dass es die persönlcihe meinung handelt ...


----------



## Scrätcher (8. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> smalltalk: nicht zukünftige geschäftsbeziehungen. aber wenn n projekt vorgestellt wurde, seine meinung dazu äussern. nachfragen wieso so und nicht anders, vielleicht schon sagen was einem nicht gefallen hat und was man hätte besser machen können, dabei aber betonen, dass es die persönlcihe meinung handelt ...



Innerhalb ihrer Berührungspunkte ja, aber nicht, was allgemein falsch lief und "Chefsache" ist. Jeder Arbeitnehmer in einem Betrieb hat ganz klar nen Auftrag, innerhalb dieses Auftrags wird ihr Chef sicher froh sein, wenn sie sagt wie es war und wie man es besser gestalten kann. Doch wenn sie "zuweit" geht, könnte es peinlich werden wenn der eigene Chef plötzlich contra gibt weil er anderer Meinung ist!

Aber eigentlich mach ich mir bei Marion weniger sorgen! Ich denke sie ist sogar zu devot und man kann ihr ruhig empfehlen etwas mehr aus sich heraus zu kommen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (14. September 2009)

Also Geschäftsessen lief folgendermaßen;

Als ich mir gerade daheim, ca. 15:00 meine zusammengeknabberten fingernägel gefeilt habe rief mein cheff an - er hat das essen gestrichen, er hat sich kaffee über sein hemd geschüttet und keine lust ein neues zu kaufen - das lokal wo wir da hingegangen wären ist ja eh nicht so er hit;  ach und die kunden haben ihn ja heute viel zu sehr genervt -.-

bin ziemlich angefressen deswegen, musste meine ganze freitagsplanung absagen dafür, hab extra halbwegs seriöse klamotten besorgt, halben tag frei genommen usw...

auf das nächste treffen kann er dann allein gehen, da mach ich lieber wieder hero-marathon mit meinen gildies :-(


----------



## LordofDemons (14. September 2009)

Mein Beileid marion aber siehs so jetzt hast du was schönes neues im schrank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja es wäre aber auch sicher interessant für dich gewesen einmal so einem spektakel (ja so kann man diese clownsveranstaltung aka geschäftsessen/treffen gerne nennen) beizuwohnen.

Sich gegenseitig Honig ums maul schmiern und hoffen das für alle was tolles dabei rausspringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (14. September 2009)

Dein Chef hat nur ein Hemd?


----------



## marion9394 (14. September 2009)

wir sind hier in unserem viertel umzingelt von massig herrenausstatter -.-


----------



## Scrätcher (14. September 2009)

Komisches Geschäftsessen, wenn man wegen nem Kaffeefleck nicht hingeht.

Entweder ich "erwarte Geschäft" und dann ist der Umweg über ein "Hemdgeschäft" auch kein "großes Geschäft" oder ich tu es nicht!

Äusserst seltsam!

Mit verlaub: irgendwas ist faul!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gibt es hier irgendjemand der wegen eines Kaffeeflecks ein Geschäftsessen sausen lassen würde?

Entweder du kannst es uns verraten Marion oder dein Chef verheimlicht dir was.


----------



## shadow24 (14. September 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Also Geschäftsessen lief folgendermaßen;
> 
> Als ich mir gerade daheim, ca. 15:00 meine zusammengeknabberten fingernägel gefeilt habe rief mein cheff an - er hat das essen gestrichen, er hat sich kaffee über sein hemd geschüttet und keine lust ein neues zu kaufen - das lokal wo wir da hingegangen wären ist ja eh nicht so er hit;  ach und die kunden haben ihn ja heute viel zu sehr genervt -.-
> 
> ...


sei froh das du nicht da warst.hab mir gerade nochmal die Einladung durchgelesen.also bei der übertriebenen verenglischung der Wörter hätte ich als Chef wohl auch abgesagt...Warm-up-Phase,Small-und Bigtalk,Speed Dating und Kick-off-Schmankerl...hört sich sehr gestört an...
und wer weiss wie langweilig der Abend verlaufen wäre...nur blöd ist der halb frei genommene Tag...


----------



## 11Raiden (14. September 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> ... er hat das essen gestrichen, er hat sich kaffee über sein hemd geschüttet und keine lust ein neues zu kaufen - das lokal wo wir da hingegangen wären ist ja eh nicht so er hit;  ach und die kunden haben ihn ja heute viel zu sehr genervt -.-


So wie sich das anhört, hat er sich nicht viel Hoffnung über neue Vertragsabschlüsse gemacht und hat deswegen den Aufwand gescheut.
Mag sein das er recht hat und manchmal ist es besser etwas abzusagen, als nachher die totale Pleite zu erleben.


----------



## Hubautz (14. September 2009)

Naja, das hätte doch wahrscheinlich prima geklappt mit der Kommunikation. Beim „small talk“ während des „speed dates“ kann man dann sicher auch ein lockeres „L2play noob“ einfließen lassen.

„Kick-off-Schmankerl“ ist der Hammer.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. September 2009)

kann mir mal bitte jemand erklären was ein "kick-off" ist


----------



## Hubautz (14. September 2009)

"Kick off meeting" ist ein erstes Treffen, wo alle Beteiligten grundsätzliche Dinge eines neuen Projektes besprechen. Frei übersetzt so etwas wie der "Anstoß" eines Spiels.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. September 2009)

bloß gut das wir alle neudeutsch sprechen -.-


----------



## Hubautz (14. September 2009)

Hier wo ich bin wird ausschließlich englisch gesprochen, da ist so was normal. Die ganzen Leute die englische Begriffe in deutschen Gesprächen verwenden, finde ich ziemlich lächerlich.

Es gibt da eine Geschichte über einen Mitarbeiter, der von seinen Vorgesetzten zu einem "Kick-Off-Meeting" eingeladen wurde. In Unkenntnis der Bedeutung dieses Begriffs, hat er in der Annahme er würde entlassen werden, den Chefs erst mal so richtig die Meinung gesagt. 
Danach haben sie ihn tatsächlich rausgeschmissen.


----------



## shadow24 (14. September 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Hier wo ich bin wird ausschließlich englisch gesprochen, da ist so was normal. Die ganzen Leute die englische Begriffe in deutschen Gesprächen verwenden, finde ich ziemlich lächerlich.
> 
> Es gibt da eine Geschichte über einen Mitarbeiter, der von seinen Vorgesetzten zu einem "Kick-Off-Meeting" eingeladen wurde. In Unkenntnis der Bedeutung dieses Begriffs, hat er in der Annahme er würde entlassen werden, den Chefs erst mal so richtig die Meinung gesagt.
> Danach haben sie ihn tatsächlich rausgeschmissen.


hehe,sehr geil...kick-off-meeting)))...hätte er sich vorher mal erst informiert.
der muss den Chef ja ganz schön niedergemacht haben,so mit dem vollen Programm, wie: mit seinem "wahren" Vornamen ansprechen und über seine Herkunft Vermutungen anstellen und sowas...


----------



## marion9394 (14. September 2009)

naja... mit einem rießigen kaffeefleck auf einem hellblauen hemd würde ich wohl auch nicht antreten^^ schaut schon assi aus... aber da kann man doch was neues besorgen?

naja is mir wurscht, das nächste mal bleib ich glei daheim bevor ich mich da in unkosten stürze -.-


----------



## marion9394 (14. September 2009)

> bloß gut das wir alle neudeutsch sprechen -.-



ja so wie ich^^

war am we mit meinem freund im dehner und haben uns süße knuddeltiere angeguckt... hab mich schon gewundert warum mich alle so fies angucken...

dann fiel es mir wie schuppen von den augen und ich sagte im auto zu meinem freund:

"boaaaa epic fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hätte vielleicht nicht die jacke mit pelzbesatz anziehen sollen^^"

der hat sich erstmal scheckig gelacht das ich einen satz mit "boa epic fail" anfange ;D


----------



## LordofDemons (14. September 2009)

XD marion schießt den vogel ab


----------



## Naho (14. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> kann mir mal bitte jemand erklären was ein "kick-off" ist


Gibts einen Kick-Off nicht auf beim Football oder irre ich da gerade?

Und ja das mit dem halben Tag ist echt blöd gelaufen für dich :/


----------



## 11Raiden (14. September 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> "boaaaa epic fail
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*lacht*

Du spielst zuviel, Du bist ja schon mit der Sprache so verwachsen, dass Du zwischen den Welten nicht mehr vollständig trennen kannst.


----------



## Natar (14. September 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Huhu Ihr!
> 
> Da ich am Freitag einen recht wichtigen Geschäftstermin habe und ich die jüngste und rang-unwichtigste bin wollte ich mal fragen was ich denn da so an Smalltalk von mir lassen kann... Kennt sich jemand mit so Bla Bla aus? Kann dem Schlippsträger gegenüber ja nix von meinem Hitcap erzählen ;D
> 
> ...



hallo, darf gemäss mutter nächsten sonntag mal wieder aus dem haus und ans dorffest

wie soll ich mich verhalten? irgendwie bin ich voll unsicher unso
soll ich mein neues c&a-hemdchen anziehen? wie würde das wohl aussehen?
weil da sind alles leute welche ich nicht so kenne. brauche hilfe


----------



## Scrätcher (14. September 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> wie soll ich mich verhalten?



Egal was du tust, laß bloß den Aluhelm auf!! Ich würde den passenden Blümchenschlafanzug empfehlen und hast du ne Boxer-Short mit Herzchen drauf? -> DER HIT!

Des weiteren könntest du noch nen Vorschlaghammer mitnehmen. So wie du redest trampelst du wohl auch gerne durch Porzellanläden, also wäre dort ein Hammer von Vorteil..... 

Wie siebe ich Gesprächspartner:

- Zugehört wird meistens

- beim Verstehen wirds schon schwerer

aber manche siebt man dann leider bei Verständis für andere Menschen raus.....


----------



## Natar (14. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Egal was du tust, laß bloß den Aluhelm auf!! Ich würde den passenden Blümchenschlafanzug empfehlen und hast du ne Boxer-Short mit Herzchen drauf? -> DER HIT!
> 
> Des weiteren könntest du noch nen Vorschlaghammer mitnehmen. So wie du redest trampelst du wohl auch gerne durch Porzellanläden, also wäre dort ein Hammer von Vorteil.....
> 
> ...



ist mir zu kompliziert

werde versuchen es später einmal genau zu studieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. September 2009)

natar ich denke das kannst du dir getrost sparen wird nämlich nicht viel bringen :/


----------



## Minastirit (14. September 2009)

am besten bleibst du im keller da isses sicher!


----------



## Camô (14. September 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> hallo, darf gemäss mutter nächsten sonntag mal wieder aus dem haus und ans dorffest
> 
> wie soll ich mich verhalten? irgendwie bin ich voll unsicher unso
> soll ich mein neues c&a-hemdchen anziehen? wie würde das wohl aussehen?
> weil da sind alles leute welche ich nicht so kenne. brauche hilfe


Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ich finds witzig, denn der sarkastische Unterton war kaum zu überhören. Sollte ich mir diesen nur eingebildet haben, ist es natürlich ein trauriger Post.


----------



## Scrätcher (14. September 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Also ich finds witzig, denn der sarkastische Unterton war kaum zu überhören. Sollte ich mir diesen nur eingebildet haben, ist es natürlich ein trauriger Post.



fies trifft es eher....

und wer kein Verständnis für andere Menschen hat, sollte sich manchmal lieber zweimal überlegen ob er postet....


----------



## Natar (14. September 2009)

pff, wie die beschützerinstinkte geweckt werden hehe

zugegeben ein ziemlich idiotischer beitrag meinerseits
und ich hoffe er wurde nicht allzu sehr genommen werden <-- da lege ich wert drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

falls ich wen beleidigt haben sollte @ te, entschuldige ich mich höflich
wenn nicht freut es mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ja, eure kellerbeiträge etc warn super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (14. September 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> falls ich wen beleidigt haben sollte @ te, entschuldige ich mich höflich



Somit ist der Fall für mich erledigt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzl (14. September 2009)

da ich nihts zum Outfit gelesen hab würde ich dir ne empfehlung aussprechen.

Wenn es die Figur zulässt trage einen Rock ( Schwarz) bis zu den Knien und entsprechend passendes Schuhwerk, muss ja nich gleich Richtung 8 cm Absätze gehen aber so 4 cm sollten drinne sein. Oberteil würde ich nen weisses Top vorschlagen und ne weisse Bluse drüber damit man deine Tattoos nicht sieht. Schwarze Jacke bzw. Kittel drüber und fertig is die Laube. Hast vlt nen roten Schaal? den noch drum so als kleine Auflockerung....

Achja die Schuhe sollten farblich dem Rock angepasst sein, schwarz würde sich anbieten. Strumpfhose würd ich hautfarben nehmen und pack Ersatz ein ;-)

Wenn geht steck deine Haare hoch, find ich seriöser aber is Geschmackssache. Parfum würde ich mich etwas zurückhalten du willst ja nich den Raum betäuben.

Zum Thema Smalltalk, wenn sich jmd mit dir unterhalten will würd er dir schon nen Gespräch aufzwingen, ansonsten bleib im Hintergrund und immer lächeln solange es dein Gebiss erlaub.


----------



## marion9394 (15. September 2009)

modegeschmack hab ich GARkeinen!!

hätte jetz geplant gehabt eine dunkle jeans anzuziehen, so ne dunkelblaue lange bissl ausgestellte

Folgende schuhe - damit ich todesgnom auch in die augen meiner gegenüber gucken kann:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dazu dann nen schwarzes couture shirt... hab leider kein bild... :-/

hätte mir wohl die haare in locken gelegt... 

allerdings hatte sich das jetzt wegen dem wetter eh erledigt, im oktober wenn das nächste mal dieses event is kann ich das nimmer anziehen, da frierts mir die zehen weg -.-
denke auch das ich dann da nicht mehr hingehen werde


----------



## LordofDemons (15. September 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> hätte mir wohl die haare in locken gelegt... bild kann ich ja mal posten: guck da aber bissl sonderbar -.-
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


weiß gar ned was du hast


----------



## marion9394 (15. September 2009)

sieht halt seeeehr brav aus....


----------



## LordofDemons (15. September 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> sieht halt seeeehr brav aus....


? was daran schlimm?


----------



## llviktorj (15. September 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> sieht halt seeeehr brav aus....




Dan poste mal ein Bild wo du ganz wild aussiehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Muahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Scrätcher (15. September 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> sieht halt seeeehr brav aus....



Abba Marionschä! Du BIST brav!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (15. September 2009)

darf ich einen kommentar liegen lassen? 
*zuscrätcherschiel*


----------



## marion9394 (15. September 2009)

nachdem ich grad einen kleinen disput mit einem ekelhaften kunden hatte würde ich mich wohl nicht als brav betitel...

sagt das arschloch doch glatt zu mir das ich ein dummer mensch wäre... ^^ habe dann höflichst gesagt das er ganz schön frech wäre und beschweren über mich darf er sich bei meinem cheff...

leute gibts!


----------



## Scrätcher (15. September 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> darf ich einen kommentar liegen lassen?
> *zuscrätcherschiel*



Nur wenn du es schaffst, dich in deinem Kommentar mit auf die Schippe zu nehmen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



marion9394 schrieb:


> nachdem ich grad einen kleinen disput mit einem ekelhaften kunden hatte würde ich mich wohl nicht als brav betitel...
> 
> sagt das arschloch doch glatt zu mir das ich ein dummer mensch wäre... ^^ habe dann höflichst gesagt das er ganz schön frech wäre und beschweren über mich darf er sich bei meinem cheff...
> 
> leute gibts!



Und du wolltest damit jetzt was genau sagen? Das ich recht habe? *gg*


----------



## marion9394 (15. September 2009)

zumindest hab ich mir zu viel gefallen lassen! ;D

aber damit ist jetzt entgültig schluss - sowas wie in der letzten arbeit lass ich sicher nicht nochmal mit mir machen!


----------



## Scrätcher (15. September 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> zumindest hab ich mir zu viel gefallen lassen! ;D
> 
> aber damit ist jetzt entgültig schluss - sowas wie in der letzten arbeit lass ich sicher nicht nochmal mit mir machen!



Du sollst ja auch nicht böse werden! Eben nur ein wenig Selbstbewußter! ;-)


----------



## marion9394 (15. September 2009)

hab ihn ja auch nicht beleidigt^^ 

toll ist nur das mein cheff da jetzt gar nix macht, der sagte auch das der kunde ein unverschämtes arschloch ist, allerdings traut sich er jetzt nix zu sagen... -.-

hab dem kunden ne falsche datei geschickt... dann rief er an und meckerte rum das er noch nie so einen unfähigen menschen gesehen hätte und er hatte schon sooo viele azubis und bla bla bla... dann meite ich das er ganz schön frech sei... dann gings erst los das ich ein blöder mensch wäre und bla bla bla... meinte dann nur beschweren kann er sich gerne bei meinem cheff *kunde-hat-aufgelegt*

dann hat er beim cheff angerufen und meinte ich hätte ihn beleidigt als idiot etc...

o mann!!


----------



## Scrätcher (15. September 2009)

Ich hab während meiner Schulzeit in nem Getränkemarkt gejobbt. Ich hab die Paletten aufgefüllt und Leergut entgegen genommen. 
Das Leergutlager war so aufgebaut, dass dort lauter Paletten standen und auf jeder Palette war eine Sorte von Kisten.
Eines schönen Tages war ich grad dabei ne Palette mit nem Gummi oben rum zu befestigen weil der Fahrer für das Leergut schon da war als eine Frau reinkam und sich fragend umschaute. Ich meinte zu ihr:"Die Kiste kommt da drüben auf die Palette." Da waren etwa zwei Lagen Kisten drauf. Sprich zwei übereinander. 
Sie meinte:"Ich bin eine Frau!!" und verwand. Ich hab mit den Schultern gezuckt und weiter gearbeitet. Plötzlich kam der Filialleiter nach hinten und wollt mit mir reden.
Er meinte es hätte eine Beschwerde über mich gegeben. Ich hätte eine Frau die es im Rücken hat und nicht schwer heben darf angeschnauzt. Ja förmlich beleidigt.
War klar wer es war... Ich hab ihn dann erstmal gefragt ob die Frau noch da ist. Denn wenn sie schon sagt, dass ich sie beleidigt habe, dann will ich das jetzt wenigstens auch noch machen!! Er hat gesehen das ich dann schnell auf 180 war und hat mich beruhigt. Eine Verkäuferin hat mir dann einen Satz gesagt, den ich bis heute im Gedächtnis habe: 

"Nicht aufregen! Nur wundern! Es sind deine Nerven!"

Und tatsächlich! Wenn du dich aufregst freut das dein Gegenüber noch umso mehr! Wunder dich drüber und vergiss es! Warum sollst du dich darüber ärgern das er ein Choleriker ist? Letztlich wird er sich durch seine Art noch genug im Leben verbauen also warum solltest du dich damit belasten?


----------



## LordofDemons (15. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> "Nicht aufregen! Nur wundern! Es sind deine Nerven!"


den satz muss ich mal meinem chefchen sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (15. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> den satz muss ich mal meinem chefchen sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das schöne ist, den kannst du nur schlecht missbrauchen wenn du ihn deinem Chef sagst! *g*

Wenn du Bockmist gebaut hast und ihm dann sagst: "Chefchen denk dran! Nicht aufregen nur wundern!"

Wird er dir ne fiese Aufgabe geben und sagen:"Nicht zur Strafe nur zur Übung!" oO

Also solltest du ihn lieber einsetzen, wenns stimmt! XD


----------



## LordofDemons (15. September 2009)

wir hier in der abteilung haben eigendlich nen shice job wir werden von vorne und hinten mit arbeit bombardiert und schauen einfach das wir irgendwie überwasser bleiben.

deshalb regt sich mein chef eigendlich täglich auf (nicht nur kurz sondern stundenlang) 
also hab ich genügend zeit diesen satz anzuwenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (15. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wir hier in der abteilung haben eigendlich nen shice job wir werden von vorne und hinten mit arbeit bombardiert und schauen einfach das wir irgendwie überwasser bleiben.



Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber dafür dass du so viel Arbeit hast, bleibt dir doch noch einige Zeit um hier im Forum unterwegs zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (15. September 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber dafür dass du so viel Arbeit hast, bleibt dir doch noch einige Zeit um hier im Forum unterwegs zu sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Muahahah LOD Arbeit. Der ist doch Internet Fahnder...........................^^


----------



## llviktorj (15. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wir hier in der abteilung haben eigendlich nen shice job wir werden von vorne und hinten mit arbeit bombardiert und schauen einfach das wir irgendwie überwasser bleiben.




Genau den selben Satz hat, nem Kollegen letzte Woche, eine Prostituierte gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. September 2009)

llviktorj schrieb:


> Genau den selben Satz hat, nem Kollegen letzte Woche, eine Prostituierte gesagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schöner satz XD


hey ich mach meine arbeit schon keine panik 

gut das ich weniger auf buffed sein sollte da habt ihr vermutlich recht aber hey ich seh das als kreativpause  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. September 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> also das wär mir neu ;D



Kurzer Rock -> ENG, SEHR enge kurzärmlige Bluse, am besten in einem leicht durchschimmernden Weiß deren erste 3-4 Knöpfe offen sind, violette unterwäsche, die Haare erst zusammengebunden und ne Brille auf und dann beim Cheffchen sich auf den Schreibtisch setzen, etwas nach vorne beugen und leicht was dahersäuseln (irgendwas, was er sowieso wissen müsste um den Schein zu wahren), langsam die Brille abnehmen und ihn mit einem koketten Lächeln ansehen, weiter erzählen und währenddessen langsam das Haar öffnen und frei schütteln und sich noch ein bisschen weiter vorbeugen am besten soweit bis du dich mit der Hand auf dem Tisch abstützen musst...

Weiteres dürfte dann von alleine laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nicht vergessen: Bauch rein, Brust raus!

Und wenn er nicht schon tot ist oder ein Workaholic, wird ihm auf jeden Fall warm werden...


----------



## Manowar (15. September 2009)

^ Entweder zu viele XXX-Filmchen geguckt oder wir kennen jetzt deinen Job *g*


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. September 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> ^ Entweder zu viele Heimatfilmchen geguckt oder wir kennen jetzt deinen Job *g*



Job? Ich bin Full-Time Student! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bzw. bald hoffentlich "nur" Nachtwächter im Museum -.-


----------



## Manowar (15. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Job? Ich bin Full-Time Student!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also Option #1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (15. September 2009)

Wieso seh ich die tollsten Themen immer so spät *g*




marion9394 schrieb:


> hab ihn ja auch nicht beleidigt^^
> 
> toll ist nur das mein cheff da jetzt gar nix macht, der sagte auch das der kunde ein unverschämtes arschloch ist, allerdings traut sich er jetzt nix zu sagen... -.-
> 
> ...



Klingt nach einem lustigen Job, was machst du denn beruflich? Mediengestaltung?


----------



## marion9394 (15. September 2009)

jo, mediengestalter gelernt, jetzt der bimbo für alles, web und print 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (15. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> fies trifft es eher....
> 
> und wer kein Verständnis für andere Menschen hat, sollte sich manchmal lieber zweimal überlegen ob er postet....


Mir geht es halt etwas gegen den Strich, wenn Leute wie Marion ihr Leben im buffed-Forum "ausleben". Schließlich ist es nicht ihr erster Thread, der seitenfüllend von ihr handelt. Nichts gegen Marion - ich kenne sie nicht - aber ich finde sie einfach zu omnipräsent. Bestimmte Sachen könnte man halt per PM klären. Ich finde es halt albern private Dinge mit einer weitgehend anonymen Community zu teilen, deren Großteil eh den Blick für die Realität verliert, wenn der TE in ihrem Alter und weiblich ist.
Und wer jetzt kommt und meint, ich solle mich dann aus der ... "Diskussion" ... heraushalten, dem sei gesagt, dass das einfach meine Meinung ist.
Das hat im Übrigen NICHTS mit Unverständnis für Menschen zu tun.


----------



## Pente (15. September 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> jo, mediengestalter gelernt, jetzt der bimbo für alles, web und print
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein wirklich toller Beruf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wenn du schreibst "bimbo für alles" bist du nicht wirklich zufrieden mit deiner Firma, oder?


----------



## marion9394 (15. September 2009)

... du bist ja seltsam o.O



> aber ich finde sie einfach zu omnipräsent. Bestimmte Sachen könnte man halt per PM klären. Ich finde es halt albern private Dinge mit einer weitgehend anonymen Community zu teilen


schon mal daran gedacht dass das das schöne dran is?

dachte das foren dazu da sind sich mit anderen leuten auszutauschen... oki für dich hat es wohl den sinn anderen leuten deine meinung aufzudrücken...



> Aber wenn du schreibst "bimbo für alles" bist du nicht wirklich zufrieden mit deiner Firma, oder?


doch ich mag es sehr! wahr mehr darauf bezogen das ich web gelernt habe, und nun alles mache print, web, zeitungsanzeigen, flyer, banner, etc etc... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist also jeden tag was neues - was ich recht geil find 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: hatte nur noch nie kunden - an das muss ich mich wie man sieht noch gewöhnen^^


----------



## Lillyan (15. September 2009)

In wie weit man sein Privatleben hier ausdiskutieren will sollte doch jeder für sich entscheiden? Solang man dabei nicht gegen die Forenregeln verstößt natürlich. Ansonsten empfehle ich die Ignore-Funktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (15. September 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> full quote



Ich kanns mir vorwärts wie rückwärts durchlesen und irgendwie bleib ich immer daran hängen das "dein Unverständnis" deine Meinung ist!

Es fängt schon damit an das es dir "gegen den Strich" geht! 

Also ok, und warum? "Beleidigt sie dich irgendwo? Fühlst du durch sie gepeinigt das zu lesen? Zwang?"

Wo ist dein Problem? 

Es gab auch schon Jungs die hier Datingtips gesucht haben und deren Threads förmlich explodiert sind! oO

Das ist das "Gott & die Welt"-Forum ich bin mal so frei "Die Welt" als "und alles andere" zu übersetzen. Wenn sie der Meinung ist, das sie es hierher posten will dann kann sie das tun! Ja das ist meine Meinung!

Und ich würde ihr sogar noch weiter unterstellen, dass sie das macht, gerade weil hier soviele unterschiedliche Menschen sind. Und man so eben mehrere Betrachtungsweisen für eine Situation lesen kann.

Jetzt kommst du und sagst: Das ist persönlich! 

Was ist nicht persönlich? Ich habe meine persönliche Sicht der Dinge in ALLEN Angelegenheiten und immer wenn ich MEINE Meinung irgendwo hinschreibe, geb ich einen Teil meiner privaten Persönlichkeit (die schließlich auch meine persönliche Meinung umfasst) preis.

Also sollte man am besten nichts mehr in ein allgemeines Forum schreiben, weil man sonst ja immer ein Teil seiner privaten Meinung preisgibt.....

Du nimmst dir das "Recht" heraus zu sagen was sie schreiben soll und was nicht.

Der nächste würde sich dann das Recht herausnehmen und sagen was DU schreiben sollst und was nicht.

Und wo ist dann noch das Recht der freien Meinungsäusserung? 

Ich sehe es so: "Jeder kann hier schreiben was er will, solange er damit andere nicht verletzt, beleidigt oder gängige Sitten & Moral verstößt!

Oder siehst du das anders?


----------



## Camô (15. September 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> ... du bist ja seltsam o.O
> 
> 
> schon mal daran gedacht dass das das schöne dran is?
> ...



Letzteres gehört mit Sicherheit auch in ein Forum.
Und natürlich hat ein Forum auch die Funktion, sich mit anderen Leuten auszutauschen. Allerdings verkommen Themen wie "Hab meine Haare völlig versaut - Hilfe!" irgendwann zwangsläufig - wahrscheinlich sogar unbeabsichtigt - zu Selbstportraits. Und dieses Thema weicht inzwischen auch von seiner Ursprünglichkeit ab und thematisiert dein Leben. Ironischerweise ist es noch nicht mal deine Schuld.
Ich persönlich finde es halt albern, sämtliche Fragen mit einer - wie oben bereits erwähnt - weitgehend anonymen Community zu besprechen, statt sich mit eigenen Freunden auszutauschen.
Dabei geht es mir nicht um diesen Thread im Besonderen, sondern deine Themenwahl und Diskussionsgrundlage im Allgemeinen.


----------



## Pente (15. September 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> doch ich mag es sehr! wahr mehr darauf bezogen das ich web gelernt habe, und nun alles mache print, web, zeitungsanzeigen, flyer, banner, etc etc...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen, das kommt mit der Zeit von ganz allein. Und wirklich 100%ig daran "gewöhnen" kann man sich eh nie. Jeder Kunde ist verschieden und so ist auch jedes Geschäftsessen verschieden ... mal locker / ausgelassen und dann mal wieder relativ gezwungen / steif. Erstere Treffen sind die weitaus angenehmeren. Vom Gespräch mal abgesehen ist es im Design / Layout Bereich oft sehr schwierig eine Deckung zwischen Wunsch-Vorstellung des Kunden und optimalem Ergebnis zu finden. Man muss im Laufe der Zeit relativ viel Feingefühl entwickeln um dem Kunden irgendwie näher zu bringen, dass seine Idee nicht wirklich gut aussieht, die Wirkung total verfehlt oder einfach nicht zur C.I. des Unternehmens passt.

Aber ja, Mediengestalter ist ein sehr schöner Beruf. Je nach Firma sehr abwechslungsreich und spannend.


Zur Diskussion ob derartiges hier nun hingehört oder nicht sag ich nur:
*Forenbereich: Gott & die Welt - Alles was Euch sonst noch so bewegt. (Off-Topic) *


----------



## Camô (15. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich sehe es so: "Jeder kann hier schreiben was er will, solange er damit andere nicht verletzt, beleidigt oder gängige Sitten & Moral verstößt!
> 
> Oder siehst du das anders?



Überhaupt nicht. Aber schließlich warst du es, der mich zu diesem Post bewegt hat. Ich fand den Sarkasmus in einem Userpost ganz einfach witzig und habe ihm das gesagt, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Und meine Meinung passte in diesem Zusammenhang DIR nicht.

Und wenn ich nicht viel davon halte, dass ein bestimmter User sein Leben in einem Forum niederschreibt, dann steht mir auch das Recht zu, es zu sagen.

Oder siehst du das anders?


----------



## marion9394 (15. September 2009)

weiß echt nicht wo dein problem is - ich verstehs einfach nicht.... aber is mir im prinzip auch wuscht
du musst es ja nich lesen!! wenn dus doch tust - hoff ich doch das du dich schön ärgerst ;D

wenn ich meine freundin A frage wie ich mich da und da verhalten soll kommt, genau die antwort die ich von besagter freundin A erwarte... nämlich das sie beamtin ist und sowas nicht hat... frage ich freund b sagt dieser das er mechaniker ist und eh keinen plan hat....

darum schreibe ich hier, da ich weiß das viele kompetente freundliche menschen hier sind die mir helfen können, das spricht doch für die qualität dieses forums...

wenn die themen persönlich erscheinen mag das für dich so wirken, mir ist das nämlich egal - weil ich zu 99,99 -% eh niemand von hier wirklich live vor mir sehen werde - von dem her so what


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. September 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Letzteres gehört mit Sicherheit auch in ein Forum.
> Und natürlich hat ein Forum auch die Funktion, sich mit anderen Leuten auszutauschen. Allerdings verkommen Themen wie "Hab meine Haare völlig versaut - Hilfe!" irgendwann zwangsläufig - wahrscheinlich sogar unbeabsichtigt - zu Selbstportraits. Und dieses Thema weicht inzwischen auch von seiner Ursprünglichkeit ab und thematisiert dein Leben. Ironischerweise ist es noch nicht mal deine Schuld.
> Ich persönlich finde es halt albern, sämtliche Fragen mit einer - wie oben bereits erwähnt - weitgehend anonymen Community zu besprechen, statt sich mit eigenen Freunden auszutauschen.
> Dabei geht es mir nicht um diesen Thread im Besonderen, sondern deine Themenwahl und Diskussionsgrundlage im Allgemeinen.




Wenn man so wie du argumentiert, könnte man das Forum direkt schließen, weil es IMMER um einen selbst, um die eigene Meinung, um die eigene Darstellung geht, egal ob es ein "Wie findet ihr dieses Bild was ich gemalt hab?"-Thread oder ein "DKs sind OP und sollten gelöscht werden!"-Thread ist...

Und schön das du es albern findest... deine Meinung ist aber nicht Fakt... manche finden es eben nicht albern sondern sehr hilfreich, wenn eben Leute antworten die man nicht kennt und nicht durch Freundschaft oder was auch immer beeinflusst sind, sondern einfach in ihrer Anonymität ihre Meinung sagen, egal wie sie ausfällt...

Niemand zwingt dich dazu solche Threads zu lesen und du bist in keinster Weise irgendwie auch nur ansatzweise bemächtigt zu entscheiden wer, was, wie, wo schreiben darf oder nicht, wenn mich ein Thread nicht interessiert, lese ich ihn nicht und antworte darauf auch nicht, wenn ich nichts dazu beitragen kann, antworte ich nicht, wenn dieser Thread mich ankotzt dann ignoriere ich ihn... ich nenne dies normalerweise Gesunden Menschenverstand, wenn man so handelt...

Wenn es dich doch so sehr ankotzt... warum ignorierst du es einfach nicht und lässt diejenigen, die sich gern damit beschäftigen wollen ihr Ding machen?
Oder willst du mir jetzt vorschreiben, was ich wie zu finden habe, wo ich jetzt zu schreiben darf, welche Themen ich ansprechen darf oder nicht?

Und ich finde es gelinde gesagt äußerst dämlich, wenn ich mir einen Thread anschaue, wo ich von vornherein weiß das er mir nicht gefällt, ihn durchlese etc. um dann nur noch zu schreiben, dass ich den Thread nicht mag und sowas nicht gerne lese...


----------



## Camô (15. September 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> wenn die themen persönlich erscheinen mag das für dich so wirken, mir ist das nämlich egal - weil ich zu 99,99 -% eh niemand von hier wirklich live vor mir sehen werden - von dem her so what


Eben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber lassen wir das, ich hab halt eben meine Meinung gesagt, die im Übrigen "provoziert" wurde. Mehr nicht.


----------



## Scrätcher (15. September 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Überhaupt nicht. Aber schließlich warst du es, der mich zu diesem Post bewegt hat. Ich fand den Sarkasmus in einem Userpost ganz einfach witzig und habe ihm das gesagt, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Und meine Meinung passte in diesem Zusammenhang DIR nicht.
> 
> Und wenn ich nicht viel davon halte, dass ein bestimmter User sein Leben in einem Forum niederschreibt, dann steht mir auch das Recht zu, es zu sagen.
> 
> Oder siehst du das anders?



Ja sehe ich! Wenn hier jeder meinen würde er müßte schreiben ohne darüber nachzudenken oder auf andere Rücksicht zu nehmen dann hätten wir hier bald zustände wie im Wow-Forum!

Jeder keift und kotzt jeden an! 

Natürlich kann man seine Meinung schreiben, aber man sollte eben auch darauf achten niemanden zu Nahe zu treten. Und das macht dann eben diesen kleinen aber feinen Unterschied: Rücksicht gegenüber anderen!

Ich weiß! Heutzutage wird Rücksichtnahme ganz klein geschrieben weil "wer nimmt denn auf mich Rücksicht! Muß ja auch mit den Ellenbogen und nä?" Rücksicht ist ein Bestandteil von Würde und Stolz. Das kann man zwar nicht in Geld umrechnen und trotzdem sind sie Wertvoll! Denn wenn du die Verlierst, dann hast du morgens keinen Bock mehr den Typ im Spiegel zu sehen!


----------



## marion9394 (15. September 2009)

ich könnts ja noch verstehen wenn du sagen würdest ich frage mir hier einen ast und helfe dann auch anderen nicht weiter  - das wäre assi!
die geschichte mit dem kleinen finger - du weißt was ich meine ;D

aber wenn ich irgendwo produktiv mitwirken kann, sei es nur ein mini-tutorial im designthread dann helf ich auch gerne weiter oder spiel erklärbär


----------



## Camô (15. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Niemand zwingt dich dazu solche Threads zu lesen und du bist in keinster Weise irgendwie auch nur ansatzweise bemächtigt zu entscheiden wer, was, wie, wo schreiben darf oder nicht, wenn mich ein Thread nicht interessiert, lese ich ihn nicht und antworte darauf auch nicht, wenn ich nichts dazu beitragen kann, antworte ich nicht, wenn dieser Thread mich ankotzt dann ignoriere ich ihn... ich nenne dies normalerweise Gesunden Menschenverstand, wenn man so handelt...
> 
> Wenn es dich doch so sehr ankotzt... warum ignorierst du es einfach nicht und lässt diejenigen, die sich gern damit beschäftigen wollen ihr Ding machen?
> Oder willst du mir jetzt vorschreiben, was ich wie zu finden habe, wo ich jetzt zu schreiben darf, welche Themen ich ansprechen darf oder nicht?



In meinen Augen eine sehr naive Lebenseinstellung. Wenn ich beispielsweise mit einem Wahlgang die Möglichkeit besäße, eine rechte Partei zu verbieten, dann würde ich aktiv werden und es nicht ignorieren.
Zugegeben, das Beispiel ist sehr weit hergeholt und vllt sogar ein wenig unangebracht. Ich wollte nur klarstellen, worauf ich hinaus will.
Was den Umgang mit fragwürdigen Themen angeht, schreibst du jetzt mir mit deiner Ignoriereneinstellung vor, wie ich darauf zu reagieren habe. Ich sage meine Meinung, ohne jemanden zu beleidigen. 
Wenn ich halbstarke Jugendliche im Bus laut Musik hören höre und es mir wirklich auf den Sack geht, dann sage ich es auch.


----------



## Hubautz (15. September 2009)

Es ist wohl jedem selbst überlassen, inwieweit er persönliches von sich in solchen Foren preisgibt. Fakt ist jedoch, dass wir alle für Marion wesentlich anonymer sind, als sie für uns. Wir wissen was sie macht, wie sie aussieht und wo sie wohnt. Mich persönlich interessiert das nicht so sehr, aber ich möchte mal auf den Thread verweisen, wo es um lokalisten, studivz und dergleichen geht.
Aber das muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## marion9394 (15. September 2009)

nett das ich nun mit rechten parteien verglichen werde!

mich stört das hier nicht... wie gesagt werde nie jemand von euch persönlich kennenlernen, außer lod vielleicht <3 wenn ich  mal in der nähe bin ;D
ich bin hier in meinem örtchen sooo anonym, das es der sau graust! ich kenn hier keinen und das ist gut so... (der ort ist einfach beschissen)


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. September 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> In meinen Augen eine sehr naive Lebenseinstellung. Wenn ich beispielsweise mit einem Wahlgang die Möglichkeit besäße, eine rechte Partei zu verbieten, dann würde ich aktiv werden und es nicht ignorieren.
> Zugegeben, das Beispiel ist sehr weit hergeholt und vllt sogar ein wenig unangebracht. Ich wollte nur klarstellen, worauf ich hinaus will.
> Was den Umgang mit fragwürdigen Themen angeht, schreibst du jetzt mir mit deiner Ignoriereneinstellung vor, wie ich darauf zu reagieren habe. Ich sage meine Meinung, ohne jemanden zu beleidigen.
> Wenn ich halbstarke Jugendliche im Bus laut Musik hören höre und es mir wirklich auf den Sack geht, dann sage ich es auch.



Du hast offensichtlich kein einziges Wort von dem verstanden was ich geschrieben habe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Falls du es nicht mitgekriegt hast: Es war eine Frage, warum du es nicht tust... ich würde es gerne verstehen, welchen Zwang und welchen Drang du hast so etwas zu tun?

Abgesehen davon: Dein Beispiel ist nicht nur sehr weit hergeholt oder unangebracht sondern völlig unpassend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Beide...

Oder zwingt dich irgendwer diesen Thread zu lesen? Liest ihn irgendwer dir so laut vor, dass es dich stört?
NEIN...

Es war einzig und allein DEINE Wahl diesen Thread anzuklicken und durchzulesen... wenn du doch weißt das dir sowas nicht gefällt... warum liest du ihn durch?
Guckst du dir auch im Fernsehen Sendungen an die du absolut nicht leiden kannst und beschwerst dich danach beim Sender darüber obwohl du einfach auf was besseres hättest umschalten können?


----------



## Camô (15. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ja sehe ich! Wenn hier jeder meinen würde er müßte schreiben ohne darüber nachzudenken oder auf andere Rücksicht zu nehmen dann hätten wir hier bald zustände wie im Wow-Forum!
> 
> Jeder keift und kotzt jeden an!
> 
> ...


Wenn hier jeder über Blümchen und Tierchen in höchsten Tönen schwärmt und ich als Einziger dann sage, darauf scheiß' ich, bin ich der Buhmann. Zwangsläufig. Natars Kommentar schwamm gegen den Strom, er beleidigte aber niemanden. Ich fand seinen Kommentar witzig und habe das gesagt. Und dann hast du mich/ uns, lieber Scratcher, "angeschnauzt".


----------



## Scrätcher (15. September 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Wenn ich halbstarke Jugendliche im Bus laut Musik hören höre und es mir wirklich auf den Sack geht, dann sage ich es auch.



Hm paßt nicht ganz, da du ja direkt von der lauten Musik beeinträchtigt wirst, hier aber nicht lesen mußt.

Stell dir vor du sitzt im Bus und es kommen ein paar Jugendliche daher und sagen du siehst scheiße aus. Und wie man so blöd sein kann, sich so auf die Straße zu wagen.

Das würd es wohl eher treffen.....


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. September 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Wenn hier jeder über Blümchen und Tierchen in höchsten Tönen schwärmt und ich als Einziger dann sage, darauf scheiß' ich, bin ich der Buhmann. Zwangsläufig. Natars Kommentar schwamm gegen den Strom, er beleidigte aber niemanden. Ich fand seinen Kommentar witzig und habe das gesagt. Und dann hast du mich/ uns, lieber Scratcher, "angeschnauzt".



Nun... sich über jemanden lächerlich zu machen IST eine Beleidigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (15. September 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Wenn hier jeder über Blümchen und Tierchen in höchsten Tönen schwärmt und ich als Einziger dann sage, darauf scheiß' ich, bin ich der Buhmann. Zwangsläufig. Natars Kommentar schwamm gegen den Strom, er beleidigte aber niemanden. Ich fand seinen Kommentar witzig und habe das gesagt. Und dann hast du mich/ uns, lieber Scratcher, "angeschnauzt".



da hast du mich wohl falsch verstanden! Ich hab ihn angeschnauzt.

du sagtest, du fandest das Kommentar lustig, ich sagte ich fands eher fies.

Tut mir leid das du das falsch verstanden hast. Aber dafür kannst du es ja jetzt tatsächlich für den Beitrag "für dich" verwenden, wo du es darin zitiert hast!  

JETZT ist es auch deins!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Übrigens verstehen sich Natar und ich aus meiner Sicht ganz gut.


----------



## Camô (15. September 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> nett das ich nun mit rechten parteien verglichen werde!
> 
> mich stört das hier nicht... wie gesagt werde nie jemand von euch persönlich kennenlernen, außer lod vielleicht <3 wenn ich  mal in der nähe bin ;D
> ich bin hier in meinem örtchen sooo anonym, das es der sau graust! ich kenn hier keinen und das ist gut so... (der ort ist einfach beschissen)


Ich habe in selbigem Post geschrieben, dass der Vergleich, der im Übrigen keine Gleichstellung ist, evtl. sogar unangebracht ist. Dafür entschuldige ich mich, wenn ich jemanden persönlich attackiert habe.
Allerdings bezog sich dieser Post nicht auf dich, sondern selor kith. Und es ging um die Ignoranz.

Und jetzt zum letzten Mal, denn dieser Teil meiner bisherigen Posts wurde gekonnt ignoriert: Ich habe lediglich einen Post eines Users als lustig empfunden und Scratcher hat mich daraufhin praktisch dazu animiert, meine Meinung zu äußern. Mein Kommentar über Marion bzw. weniger über sie, als die Community (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), geschah nicht unaufgefordert.


----------



## marion9394 (15. September 2009)

dein post wird auch immer noch ignoriert...

kannst du dich dann so langsam mal wieder aus meinem beitrag weg machen?


----------



## Camô (15. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nun... sich über jemanden lächerlich zu machen IST eine Beleidigung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Definitionssache. In deinen Augen lächerlich, in meinen Augen ein unterschwelliger Sarkasmus, der auch als solcher zu betrachten ist. Und ich finde diese Art von Humor am Witzigsten.


----------



## Pente (15. September 2009)

Camô vielleicht solltest du dich einfach aus diesem Thread fernhalten und derartige Vergleiche einfach unterlassen bevor ich noch auf die Idee komme dir dabei behilflich zu sein. Sorry aber alles hat irgendwo auch seine Grenze und wir brauchen nun nicht Seitenweise über Sinn und Unsinn dieses Themas diskutieren.

Wenn ein Thema gegen unsere Nutzungsbedingungen verstößt kümmern wir uns schon darum, keine Angst. Ansonsten bleibt nur noch zu sagen: ein wenig mehr Tolleranz könnte vielen nicht schaden. Es ist schließlich niemand gezwungen den Thread zu lesen, geschweige denn hier zu posten.


----------



## Natar (15. September 2009)

ich fand meinen beitrag auch relativ witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, nur mal so nebenbei

bevor dies hier noch ausartet: muss man mit humor nehmen, ich sah einen thread einer weiblichen person und etwa 5 nasen hingen ihr an den lippen/fingern, dann juckte es mich halt und ein beitrag musste her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schön dass hier jemand war der etwa meinen "humor" hat, bei den anderen entschuldige ich mich, nehmt es nicht allzu ernst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/knuddel cano
/knuddel scrätcher

edit: hopsa, pente in thread. da muss ich schleunigst weg, der hat mich aufm kicker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (15. September 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> dein post wird auch immer noch ignoriert...
> 
> kannst du dich dann so langsam mal wieder aus meinem beitrag weg machen?


In paar Minuten muss ich zur Arbeit ... aber ich komme wieder! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach Leute, ne amüsante Stunde wars ja schon. Ihr interpretiert so unglaublich viel in manche Posts, dass es einfach nur unterhaltsam ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auch wenns mit Sicherheit nicht auf Gegenseitigkeit beruht, aber mit keinem der Beteiligten habe ich jetzt persönlich ein Problem.


----------



## Scrätcher (15. September 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> 1. Auch wenns mit Sicherheit nicht auf Gegenseitigkeit beruht,
> 2.aber mit keinem der Beteiligten habe ich jetzt persönlich ein Problem.



1. Unterstellung! XD

2. das ist das wichtigste, sonst wärs keine Diskussion sondern einfach nur ein schlechter unproduktiver Streit!

Und trotz allem glaub ich, du hast meine letzten zwei Posts überlesen!^^


----------



## TaroEld (15. September 2009)

So, jetzt haben sich ja alle wieder lieb, könntet ihr jetzt wieder zum Thread zurück? Will wieder was lustiges zu lesen bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (15. September 2009)

TaroEld schrieb:


> So, jetzt haben sich ja alle wieder lieb, könntet ihr jetzt wieder zum Thread zurück? Will wieder was lustiges zu lesen bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
trifft sich gut, bist du hier genau richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wo warn wir?

Edith wirft mal Heimatfilmchen und Mediengestalter in die Runde

fortfahren müssen die daran beteiligten personen serlber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (15. September 2009)

Ein Heimatfilm in dem zwei Mediengestalter die Hauptrolle spielen, das wäre doch was.
Das Happy End kommt dann natürlich bei einem Geschäftsessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. September 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> nett das ich nun mit rechten parteien verglichen werde!
> 
> mich stört das hier nicht... wie gesagt werde nie jemand von euch persönlich kennenlernen, außer lod vielleicht <3 wenn ich  mal in der nähe bin ;D
> ich bin hier in meinem örtchen sooo anonym, das es der sau graust! ich kenn hier keinen und das ist gut so... (der ort ist einfach beschissen)


google sagt du wohnst knapp 1,5 std fahrt von hier weg (und von meiner arbeitsstelle nur ne std) also sollte das kein problem sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (15. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> google sagt du wohnst knapp 1,5 std fahrt von hier weg (und von meiner arbeitsstelle nur ne std) also sollte das kein problem sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da bahnt sich die erste mir bekannte Forenromanze an.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
M9 und LoD, da geht noch was! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 marion hat n freund du nub steht in fast jedem thread von ihr ^^


----------



## TaroEld (15. September 2009)

Bekommt se halt noch einen dazu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (15. September 2009)

TaroEld schrieb:


> Bekommt se halt noch einen dazu!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Genau! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf jeden Fall mag Sie Dich anscheinend.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Entschuldige bitte, wenn ich Ihre Forenkorrespondenz, wie die Hälfte der Poster und Leser nicht auswendig kenne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe schließlich schon mein Weib in die Höhle..ehm meine holde bessere Hälfte das Ehegelöbnis abverlangt und erhalte mit 2 Leibeigenen ..ehm .. 2 süßen kleinen Kinderlein die Fortbestehung der Gattung Mensch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. September 2009)

ohhh mein gott es vermehrt sich!!!!!!!!einseinseinsblutelf


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ohhh mein gott es vermehrt sich!!!!!!!!einseinseins*blutelf*



ok......?


----------



## 11Raiden (16. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ok......?



Er hat Angst, dass hier noch mehr so bunten Wesen reinschauen können und an seinem Weltbild kratzen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von LoD ist das ok, das ist ja und liebgewonner und freundlicher Spamer von nebenan, der darf das, der will doch nur spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (16. September 2009)

Ich frage mich was *Rosemarie Kleimann * (von der business- and selfness academy?) zu ihrer Erwähnung in eiinem Forum sagen würde? ^^


----------



## marion9394 (13. Oktober 2009)

soooo war gerade auf meinem "business-termin"  - schön aufgebrezelt, siehe neues profilbild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aua aua das war ja noch derber als erwartet -.- meine schlimmsten vorahnungen haben sich erfüllt!!! kennt jemand das lied party stinkt von den ärzten?? so hab ich mich heute gefühlt... GENAUSO!!

das heute war mein persönlicher EPIC FAIL! mussten beim empfang erstmal 25 tacken pro person abdrücken - aber dafür all you can eat and drink... na denn -.-

*essen: *stand es gibt nudelbuffet- klingt gut ich mag nudeln! allerdings haben die genau die soßen erwischt die ich nicht leiden kann! nudeln mit pilzen, mit spinat und mit fisch -.- da kann ich gar nix von leiden ... es gab auch keine sitzmöglichkeiten die herrschaften haben sich irgendwo hingestellt und gespachtelt.. ungemütlich oder?? der weinkellner hat mich erstmal fies angeguckt als ich auf seine frage welchen wein ich wolle mit cola geantwortet habe... juppihaufen -.-
*
ambiente:* naja eingentlicn ganz nett, altes gewölbe in nem schloss... aber überall verschandelt mit ekeliger moderner kunst -.-
aber am alller alller alller schlimmsten war dieser PIANIST!!!! hat ein ekeliges zeug geklimpert  - als überzeugter slipknot-fan schlimmer als jeder bohrer beim zahnarzt oder jeder fingernagel an ner tafel -.-

leute: naja wie man sie sich bei xing vorstellt -.- wirklich... ich hätte es nicht geglaubt, männer in engen rollis, jeans und sacko oberteil... schleimige lockige haare und brille mit fettem gestell, und die weiber - ohne worte. als der cheff gerade angerufen wurde, hat mich irgendein ölvertreter angegraben (nein keiner mit erdöl, einer mit speiseöl...) oh man hatten die einen stock im arsch, aua aua ganz tief sag ich euch!!!

Dann das Speeddating... oje haben uns dann abgeseilt... kippen vom scheff im auto vergessen soso - gut das keiner von uns raucht --- 

sind dann zum mäcki zum essen gegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In dem Sinne  - Gute nacht- ich dröhn mich noch ein bissl mit guter musik zu :-)


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

du hättest da in springerstiefeln und sklipknott-shirt auflaufen müssen dann wär wenigstens ruhe gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dne speiseöl futzi hättest ja mal fragen können wo er seine ölbohrtürme hat XD


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> dne speiseöl futzi hättest ja mal fragen können wo er seine ölbohrtürme hat XD


aufm rapsfeld


----------



## Alion (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> du hättest da in springerstiefeln und sklipknott-shirt auflaufen müssen dann wär wenigstens ruhe gewesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hab ich mal gemacht. Nicht an ein Meeting aber ich bin mal mit Springerstiefel und Bandshirt ins Büro gelaufen. Mit Rucksack und Zelt. Ja es war Freitag und ich ging nach der Arbeit an ein Open Air Festival.
Zum Glück hatte ich an diesem Tag nix mit Kunden zu tun. Aber der Blick der Mitarbeiter was köstlich. Zum Glück hats der Chef gut aufgenommen. Er hat dann nur gemeint, ein mal sei das Ok und solange ich vor den Kunden nicht so herumlaufe sei alles halb so wild.



marion9394 schrieb:


> soooo war gerade auf meinem "business-termin"  - schön aufgebrezelt, siehe neues profilbild
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was stellt das eigentlich dar? Ein aufgebrezeltes Hähnchen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

mir ist gestern was passiert ich hatte gestern mein Heidenfest t-shirt an (motiv ist ein Barbar/Vikinger der den abgeschlagenen blutigen schädel eines menschen in der hand hält und das blutige schwert auch noch hochhält)
und plötzlich kommt ein kollege von mir mit einem vertreter von einer unserer druckerein rein, der natürlich schön im anzug alle in meiner abteilung schön mit hemd sauer und alles und dazwischen hocke ich, schwarze schuhe, schwarze hose, Konzertshirt an und lange haare (gott sei dank waren die wenigstens ordendlich) naja der typ hat mich angeguckt aufs t-shirt geglotzt und dann schnell wieder weggeguckt :< so schnell hab ich mir noch nie meine jacke angezogen


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Was stellt das eigentlich dar? Ein aufgebrezeltes Hähnchen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


einen barbiekopf der in einem hähnchen steckt XD


----------



## Potpotom (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> mir ist gestern was passiert ich hatte gestern mein Heidenfest t-shirt an (motiv ist ein Barbar/Vikinger der den abgeschlagenen blutigen schädel eines menschen in der hand hält und das blutige schwert auch noch hochhält)
> und plötzlich kommt ein kollege von mir mit einem vertreter von einer unserer druckerein rein, der natürlich schön im anzug alle in meiner abteilung schön mit hemd sauer und alles und dazwischen hocke ich, schwarze schuhe, schwarze hose, Konzertshirt an und lange haare (gott sei dank waren die wenigstens ordendlich) naja der typ hat mich angeguckt aufs t-shirt geglotzt und dann schnell wieder weggeguckt :< so schnell hab ich mir noch nie meine jacke angezogen


So etwas in der Art ziehe ich immer an, wenn ich keine Lust auf ein Meeting habe... eine bessere Ausrede gibts garnicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> mir ist gestern was passiert ich hatte gestern mein Heidenfest t-shirt an (motiv ist ein Barbar/Vikinger der den abgeschlagenen blutigen schädel eines menschen in der hand hält und das blutige schwert auch noch hochhält)
> und plötzlich kommt ein kollege von mir mit einem vertreter von einer unserer druckerein rein, der natürlich schön im anzug alle in meiner abteilung schön mit hemd sauer und alles und dazwischen hocke ich, schwarze schuhe, schwarze hose, Konzertshirt an und lange haare (gott sei dank waren die wenigstens ordendlich) naja der typ hat mich angeguckt aufs t-shirt geglotzt und dann schnell wieder weggeguckt :< so schnell hab ich mir noch nie meine jacke angezogen


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jaja. Genau solche sachen können schnell mal zu witzigen/peinlichen Situationen führen. Ich arbeite inzischen nicht mehr in der Firma da ich im Zivildienst bin. Ein Bürojob im Altersheim. Wenn ich da mit den Bandshirts rumlaufe gucken mich die alten Leute oft auch ganz schräg an.



LordofDemons schrieb:


> einen barbiekopf der in einem hähnchen steckt XD


Lol jetzt erkenne ich es auch.


----------



## Davatar (14. Oktober 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> das heute war mein persönlicher EPIC FAIL! mussten beim empfang erstmal 25 tacken pro person abdrücken - aber dafür all you can eat and drink... na denn -.-


Verkraftbar, aber für ein Geschäftsessen sehr unüblich, dass man selbst bezahlen muss.



> der weinkellner hat mich erstmal fies angeguckt als ich auf seine frage welchen wein ich wolle mit cola geantwortet habe... juppihaufen -.-


Tjo, das war dann wohl Fehler Nr. 1: Auf Geschäftsessen nimmt man *IMMER* ein Glas Wein, egal ob man Wein mag oder nicht, egal ob man irgendwelche Medikamente eingenommen hat oder nicht, egal ob man auf Traubenextrakte allergisch ist, egal ob man schwanger ist oder nicht, egal ob man Alkohol konsumieren darf oder nicht, nehmen tut man immer ein Glas. Ob rot oder weiss spielt eher weniger ne Rolle, ich empfehle jedoch, sich der Masse anzuschliessen oder ansonsten: wenns Fleisch gibt Rotwein und wenns Fisch gibt Weisswein. Wobei ich persönlich ziehe meist Weisswein vor, da ich Rotwein nicht wirklich mag.
Hier nun der Clou: den Wein muss man nämlich nicht trinken, wenn man nicht will. Der Wein ist hauptsächlich zum anstossen, so dass man mit jedem Geschäftspartner, Mitarbeiter, Investor oder was auch immer anstossen kann. Man muss nicht einen Schluck davon trinken. Früher oder später stellt man einfach das Glas irgendwohin, wenn man mit allen Leuten (oder allen wichtigen Leuten) angestossen hat und kann sich seiner Cola, seinem Mineralwasser, Orangensaft oder was auch immer widmen. Sollte es sone Art Anstossrunde oder nen Tost geben, auf den alle daraufhin nen Schluck vom Glas nehmen, tut man einfach so, als würde man auch nen Schluck nehmen, nimmt aber keinen (wenn man Wein nicht mag). Sowas gehört einfach dazu und bringt nen guten, gesellschaftlichen, teamfähigen Eindruck rüber.



> *
> ambiente:* naja eingentlicn ganz nett, altes gewölbe in nem schloss... aber überall verschandelt mit ekeliger moderner kunst -.-
> aber am alller alller alller schlimmsten war dieser PIANIST!!!! hat ein ekeliges zeug geklimpert  - als überzeugter slipknot-fan schlimmer als jeder bohrer beim zahnarzt oder jeder fingernagel an ner tafel -.-


Tjo, da gibts nur eine Möglichkeit: ignorieren. Musik auf Geschäftsessen ist oft schrecklich, gehört auch irgendwie dazu. Da kann Dir keiner helfen, das musst Du lernen zu ignorieren.



> leute: naja wie man sie sich bei xing vorstellt -.- wirklich... ich hätte es nicht geglaubt, männer in engen rollis, jeans und sacko oberteil... schleimige lockige haare und brille mit fettem gestell, und die weiber - ohne worte. als der cheff gerade angerufen wurde, hat mich irgendein ölvertreter angegraben (nein keiner mit erdöl, einer mit speiseöl...) oh man hatten die einen stock im arsch, aua aua ganz tief sag ich euch!!!


Tjo, das ist der allgemeine übliche dümmliche Smalltalk, da muss man wohl oder übel durch. Standardfragen, die man stellen kann:
- In welcher Abteilung arbeiten Sie und was machen Sie da genau? (Aber nur wenn man die Leute nicht kennt, versteht sich. Das ist übrigens generell die beste Smalltalkfrage, dies gibt, wenn man sich mit Männern unterhalten MUSS, egal ob man sie kennt oder nicht.)
- Was denken Sie, wird nächstes Jahr so auf uns zukommen in unserer Firma?
- Hatten Sie dieses Jahr auch mal schöne Ferien oder mussten Sie viele Überstunden schieben? (Wichtig: unbedingt im richtigen Tonfall. Es geht darum, künstlich Interesse am Freizeitleben des Gegenüber zu zeigen und ihm unbewusst mitzuteilen, dass man mitfühlen kann, wenn die Ferien verschoben worden sind oder wenns zuviel Arbeit oder sowas gegeben hat. Im Optimalfall erzählt er von seinen tollen Ferien, im schlimmsten Fall kommt ne knappe Antwort im Stile von "zu viel Arbeit, keine Zeit". Dann kann man aber noch ein Bisschen nachhacken)

Das sind so die Standardfragen. Hat man das Gefühl, man hätte sich nun lange genug mit der Person auseinander gesetzt oder aber, die Konversation sei beendet, weil einfach nichts mehr gesagt wird, verabschiedet man sich mit einem freundlichen "Oh, da vorne ist ein Kollege von mir. War sehr interessant, Sie näher kennenzulernen, wir sprechen uns bestimmt bald wieder mal!" und verzieht sich um die nächstbeste Ecke.



> Dann das Speeddating... oje haben uns dann abgeseilt... kippen vom scheff im auto vergessen soso - gut das keiner von uns raucht ---


Tjo Speeddating hab ich jetzt noch nie an nem Geschäftsessen gehabt, klingt schräg...

Aber scheint ja als hättest Du Dich recht gut geschlagen, vom kleinen Weinausrutscher abgesehen.


----------

